# Specialized BARMAC Carbon stem/bar experience?



## edesros168 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey all, I have been looking at a carbon stem for my tarmac as a bling upgrade really. Ultil I spotted a S works bike at the LBS witht his Barmac one part stem/bar on it. It looked awesome on the bike. Just curious if anyone had any experience with it. I guess it's pretty adjustable at the neck. Also I have seen ones with red highlights yet the Specilaized website only shows a black one...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2008)

Check out the S-Works SL Advanced Composite Handlebar with the S-Works pro-stem set.(Aluminum) With the choice of stems' you can choose what position is best.(different angles). Same weight. The aluminum stem is lighter than the carbon.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I am running those bars with a Ritchey 4axis WCS stem- for an even lighter set-up.


----------



## TRS (Nov 3, 2007)

*S-Works Barmac*

I have been ridden the Barmac system for the season 2007, and will continue to do so even for 2008. Very satiesfied with my system as this fits me well. However, sometimes it would be nice to turn the handlebar a little bit, but it is locked with the stem. The only adjustment is the angle of the stem, and the angle of the handlebar is just following the stem. The Barmac is extremely stiff, and looks great with the 'beefy' stem. Not sure if you gain some weight, as separate bar/stem easily can be found ligther than the Barmac system. I would say stiffness is the main reason. One disadvantage with the system is if you crash, and destroy your handlebar, the whole system including the stem must be replaced.

TRS


----------

